# R4000si Pricing



## limey68 (Mar 15, 2004)

I want to sell my black 2002 R4000si Caad 6 but I do not know what a fair price to ask is. The bike has no more than 200 miles on it and is in mint condition - it has mavic kysirium wheels and dura ace 9sp - the tires still have beads on them. Is there anywhere that I can get information?

Many thanks 

H


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

It listed for around $3600. I think the best you can hope for is 40-50% of that. Higher priced bikes typically loose more of their initial value compared to cheaper ones. Also, working against you is that your frame has been superseded by two newer generation models and your wheels and drive train group have been made obsolete by newer versions.


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

*R4000*

I just bought a R4000 for a friend of mine (off of this site) a couple months ago. it was either an 01 or 02 CAAD 6 with the si hallowgram crankset. Full campy record 10 speed, deda bar and stem, ti post, speedplay pedals, spinergy wheelset. all of it with less than 1500 miles for $1300. i know i got him a great deal, but i don't think you will get more than $1800 or so. it also depends on the size. (his was a 56)

also everyone is getting their tax refunds back now so timing is good!

Good Luck


----------

